#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報道？

## 缪里

啊聽說報道有福利所以咱就想來試試看
教學帖我認真的看過了然而…對不起還是學不來！其實我以前也是非常可愛青澀的一只狼呢XD【太羞恥了】
啊這里是我無意間瞎逛找到的【本來是想找某畫師的圖圖】
然後逛了一下發現哦怎麼會有這麽可愛的地方光是看你們聊天就感覺到羨慕了
所以我決定進來玩！想融入大家
啊什麼自我介紹？那種東西沒…）【錘】……啊對不起
這裏是繆里，實際上是非常黏人的狼（劃掉） 但平時相對起來就是二貨？
喜歡聽音樂（耳機一天到晚都帶著的）
果然最好吃的還是肉？
本職是畫畫但是並沒有嘗試繪畫過furry
【？？？好像沒東西可以寫了哇完了】 
那麽就先這樣吧，格式對不對咱不清楚，各種操作也完全不熟悉，還請各位多多指教
八點半上課我再補一下睡眠太困了 晚安吶ヽ(*ﾟｰﾟ*)ﾉ
【講個笑話哦】
我：誒這個地方好棒哦
   ：可是好像沒人玩了 最後一個貼子的時間是（2018.09.09）
   ：唔真可惜我好像錯過了什麼
    五分鐘后……
   ：今年不就是18年嗎？我真是個天才，可能是從哪個未來穿越回來的吧

    啊對了頭像怎麼換，手機好像不能操作？我還是太笨了嗚咕

----------


## 祇森

嗨繆里！
我是衹森 「衹」因為是破音字所以要念「ㄑㄧˊ qí」或「ㄓˇ zhĭ」請隨性吧！

非常黏人而且又很二……我懷疑你可能是隻二哈

想知道你喜歡聽什麼樣的音樂！
我喜歡聽有故事的音樂，大部分都偏向遊戲BGM~~
還有最近常常在聽Killerblood做的音樂 <=傳教中

希望有天可以看到你Furry向的作品！

哦哦還有我剛來的時候也覺得自己是不是錯過了什麼XD

就這樣！
請多指教！

----------


## 缪里

啊謝謝你的安利！我基本上什麽歌都聽！好聽的歌別人推薦我都會去嘗試下
自己喜歡聽的是鋼琴和電子樂，自己有在學習編曲？沒也是才剛剛開始的這樣，編曲真的很難懂呢…
二哈絕對不是的啦QAQ，設定上是對熟人才會這樣的啦XD
實際上還是蠻怕生的？給人完全不是同一只狼啦hh
但是自己有養狗所以可能被影響到了哦哦？

----------


## 峰峰

HI~缪里

報到有福利!?(看來我也要重新報到一次了 :jcdragon-xd: 

其實我以前也是非常可愛青澀的一只狼呢<==(比護狼老了嗎? :Very Happy: 
當初也是找繪師的圖跟動畫的時候來到這裡呢~滿滿的歷史超讚的 :jcdragon-crazy: 
感覺你很有趣XDD
有養狗狗!?~~(想看呢 :jcdragon-want: 
我也是喜歡聽音樂，只要推薦我就會聽，目前有位五星級歌單大廚服務我(誤 :jcdragon-music: 
有學習編曲!很厲害呢~(作出熱騰騰的歌記得給我首場票喔 :狐狸心跳: 
食物的話別的獸會吃的我都想要吃>:3(辣跟酸除外 :jcdragon-eat: 
本職是畫畫呀!!!超想看的
你的自我介紹算很多了耶!!
狼之樂園走過路過千萬不要錯過(某個廣告詞XDD
頭像換法:把手機用成電腦網頁版，再按下用戶控制台就有頭像更改了^^(應該是這樣啦笨笨的峰峰 :jcdragon-pu: 

最後很高興認識你喔~也請你多多指教喔 :jcdragon-spin1:

----------


## 缪里

啊謝謝峰峰(*/ω＼*)太可愛了我也很高興認識你w
狼之樂園走過路過不要錯過哈哈哈哈哈
以後會發動態der！狗子還是畫之類的【只要我不偷懶w】
可以開個安利向音樂帖子這樣搞很有意思呢www

----------


## 月光雪貂

繆里你好~，我是月光雪貂，歡迎來到狼之樂園~

一隻喜歡畫畫的雪貂>w</，有點好奇繆里平常都畫什麼呢，有機會的話想看看X3

也很喜歡聽音樂，平常都聽中文或英文歌(或兩種語言混在一起)，也喜歡聽電子音樂，大推Alan Walker~

祝你在這裡玩得愉快，以後還請多多指教(鞠躬

----------


## 缪里

雪貂你好呀(n˘v˘•)¬我看過你的畫畫的好可愛哦
教主Alan Walker的歌我也有聽啦，相比以前來說進步非常的大【會做現場了
咱這裏刮台風嗚 有空的話會畫一些furry向作品上傳上來
如果你想看我平時摸的魚也可以w

----------

